# Grooming the little bugger



## jingerb (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi all,
So Stanley Frederick is still resisting grooming. I've been doing the same routine since his day two at my house. Wake up, potty, grooming (Clean face, wipe eye corners, spray with Isle of Dogs conditioning spray, line brush, overall brush, combing including feet, ears, mustache, brush teeth, treat, along with a few treats along with the calm "good boys" during the process.) So we are on week nine or so. He still resists a ton! Especially when I get to his hind quarters...growls, & tries to bite the brush or comb, or his face...squirms like there's five of him.
Any advice? Am I doing something wrong? Should I add something to the equation? Will he relent with time?
Thanks so much!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jingerb said:


> Hi all,
> So Stanley Frederick is still resisting grooming. I've been doing the same routine since his day two at my house. Wake up, potty, grooming (Clean face, wipe eye corners, spray with Isle of Dogs conditioning spray, line brush, overall brush, combing including feet, ears, mustache, brush teeth, treat, along with a few treats along with the calm "good boys" during the process.) So we are on week nine or so. He still resists a ton! Especially when I get to his hind quarters...growls, & tries to bite the brush or comb, or his face...squirms like there's five of him.
> Any advice? Am I doing something wrong? Should I add something to the equation? Will he relent with time?
> Thanks so much!


You might do better grooming him in the evening, when he's sleepy... at least to start with.

That said, they DO differ in their acceptance of grooming. Kodi was always a wiggler, and I found that haing him in a grooming slip, so I could have both hands free was a godsend. Pixel is easier than Kodi, and only needs the grooming slip when she is being blow dried. Panada is a dream-dog when it comes to grooming. She lies on her side for me to groom her, and when it comes to nail trimming, she hands me each paw like a little diva waiting dor her manicure! 

They're all different. You just have to be as patient as you need to be.


----------



## jingerb (Aug 9, 2015)

krandall said:


> You might do better grooming him in the evening, when he's sleepy... at least to start with.
> 
> That said, they DO differ in their acceptance of grooming. Kodi was always a wiggler, and I found that haing him in a grooming slip, so I could have both hands free was a godsend. Pixel is easier than Kodi, and only needs the grooming slip when she is being blow dried. Panada is a dream-dog when it comes to grooming. She lies on her side for me to groom her, and when it comes to nail trimming, she hands me each paw like a little diva waiting dor her manicure!
> 
> They're all different. You just have to be as patient as you need to be.


I will try evening. Tired puppy makes total sense! Thank you!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Shama lets me groom her more easily now than when she was younger. She used to writhe and squirm when I tried to do anything, whereas now she only tries to get away when I'm working on her face or head. If I have her leaning back slightly on my legs when I'm sitting in a chair with my knees bent up and my feet on the coffee table, she's actually pretty good about letting me work on her head. Still squirms when I do her face. In that same leaning back position, she lets me brush/comb her chest, her belly, and under her front legs. I'm impressed with your routine (but think Karen has a point about perhaps switching to the evening) and think you just need to persist. Good luck! Keep us posted!


----------



## jingerb (Aug 9, 2015)

ShamaMama said:


> Shama lets me groom her more easily now than when she was younger. She used to writhe and squirm when I tried to do anything, whereas now she only tries to get away when I'm working on her face or head. If I have her leaning back slightly on my legs when I'm sitting in a chair with my knees bent up and my feet on the coffee table, she's actually pretty good about letting me work on her head. Still squirms when I do her face. In that same leaning back position, she lets me brush/comb her chest, her belly, and under her front legs. I'm impressed with your routine (but think Karen has a point about perhaps switching to the evening) and think you just need to persist. Good luck! Keep us posted!


Thanks! I'll try the lap. I've been putting a pad on my kitchen island, so maybe he'll do better on my lap. Trial and error with all of this puppy stuff.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I usually have her on my lap when I'm grooming her. The only part that's hard to get that way is the back of her legs and under her tail.


----------



## Askavi (Nov 5, 2015)

Interesting how different they all are. Raffy will jump into my lap if I show him a hair-tie and say 'topknot'. He is perfectly accommodating about his face/head grooming and often seems to enjoy it. He gets squirmy and whines when I'm working on his back-end and we just get through it. If I'm very slow and gentle I can get his chest/armpits by lying him on his back. If I catch any tangles or mats though, he squirms and I have to re position him. He also loves the blowdryer and will hop onto the grooming table (it's low) willingly when he sees the dryer after he's done afterbath zoomies. 

Sassy has been fine about basic grooming, but isn't a real fan about her face so I try to juggle holding a toy for her to bite at while combing her face. She gets grumpy about her back-end if it's tangled at all, and will growl/bite at my hands/comb. I offer her a toy to bite for this as well. It's far from 100% successful, but I feel like we've definitely made progress. At first I couldn't comb any part of her without her trying to get away and becoming very cranky. Now I can comb all middle parts topside and underside and she just lays there like she's getting pets.


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

Sprocket just stands there on the grooming table while I do my thing he's a breeze to groom so far
he does get a little fidgety when I groom his face so I have to use the grooming slip to keep his head still I do groom him only in the evenings right before cuddle time maybe that's y he's more calm? He still doesn't like the clippers we r slowly getting use to them he does well with the dryer as long as it's not blowing in his face 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Sophie was a whirling dervish while being groomed too. She was in crazy play mode the whole time, biting at the blow dryer air, trying to pounce and grab every comb, bit of hair, etc. If I gave her a toy she would drop it off the edge over and over so I would pick it up for her.  It was pretty hysterical and I'm a little sad to say she has calmed down tons. I worked with her by setting her on the table, using a treat for standing still, keeping the sessions very short and fun. No scolding. Other than a stern "Ah!" if really needed. Try to make it as fun/positive place as possible for him don't get frustrated keep a happy but calm reassuring voice and be very sure not to tug at any mats to hurt him. We would fuss at that too. 

Now at just turning 2, Sophie stands for a really long time and isn't nearly as mouthy with the combs and things. If we go too long she gets antsy and I try to give her breaks and something interesting like a toy closely supervised and also I do give her little treats all along when she is calm and holding still. (tiny tiny pieces). Lots of good girls.

I'm sorry I just reread and you are already doing much of this stuff. How old is he? I'm sure he'll settle it did take Sophie quite a long time.


----------



## jingerb (Aug 9, 2015)

So, do most of you have a grooming table with a slip? Even if just a pet?
Where does one find this? Any suggestions on brand, type, etc?


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

It makes things easier just cause I can sit and he's a perfect height when I'm scissoring with the table it takes a while and gave me a sore back before so I bought the cheapest one I could find online 
Havs r really light so I feel u don't need to spend tons to get one but do wish I spent a little more mine doesn't lock well so I have to be careful not to bump it too hard or it tries to fold alittle 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Askavi (Nov 5, 2015)

I have a small one that I just set on my Ottoman. It puts it at the perfect height that I can sit on my couch while grooming, and I can use the grooming slip if I need to. I generally only use it after bath for blowdrying and if I want to do touch up leg/foot trimming and sani-trims. For day to day combing, I use my lap.

Amazon.com : Master Equipment Small Pet Grooming Table, Purple : Pet Grooming Supplies : Pet Supplies


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

This is my little set up it's pretty cheap I'm not even close to rich lol but it works for my needs 
I like my little cheap drawers they r perfect for combs and hair ties and scissors 
I like the table my back no longer gets sore! Lol but do wish I opted for a slightly better one

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

jingerb said:


> So, do most of you have a grooming table with a slip? Even if just a pet?
> Where does one find this? Any suggestions on brand, type, etc?


I've had a grooming table since my two were puppies. The groomer encouraged me to buy one and only brush and comb on the table. In the beginning I didn't think it was important. It's the best investment with the CC butter combs. I use both everyday. The groomer gave me a little stool that is the perfect height for the table. Makes it soooo easy to brush and comb! &#128522;


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I do have a nice grooming table, stool and grooming caddy now, but for a long time, I just groomed on top of my washing machine, and had a rubberized bath mat for the dog to stand on. I had cabinets over the washer, and attached the grooming loop to the bottom of the cabinet. So you certainly don't HAVE to spend much money to have a workable grooming set-up.

This is the grooming set-up I have, and I really like it. Obviously I also added a grooming arm. I have everything I need, right there, where I need it!:

https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...943AAE8FB3&show=12&view=grid&wec-locale=en_US


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Had I known then what I know now, I would have done what Heather Glen did, based on her groomer's advice. Here are photos of how I groom Shama, front and head while she's lying on my lap (me in chair with knees bent and feet on coffee table) and rest of body either still on my lap or on window seat so she can look out window.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I found it easier to have Tucker used to having a "grooming place." He knows it is time to be groomed when he is in "that place," wherever it is. I started out with a grooming table, but did not need an Arm and loop for Tucker. He's never liked grooming, but he knows it is going to happen, anyway, so "lets just get it done." :bathbaby:

When I moved into a house with a large utility room I added a wash sink and counter. That is where we groom now.

The photos aren't loading, so I will try to add them later.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Tucker looks like Shama's Ghost of Christmas Yet to Come. Same coloring and pattern! Thanks for the photos, Sheri!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh I sure wish I could put Willow on her back, like Shama, to do her tummy area. Willow is really good about groom as long as it's just combing. She's not even really upset about bathing. Using the dryer, however, is an ordeal. She literally shrieks and cries. It sounds like I'm using an electric cattle prod on her! I did invest in the Kool Pup force dryer. It's a great dryer but Willow hates it. I feel so bad when I dry ber. I used to use my own hair dryer and when I first started with her, she would bite at the air and didn't seem to mind it so much. After a bit, though, she got so she hated any dryer.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

You have my sympathy, Jackie. How terrible to have to feel bad when you dry Willow when you are doing all you can to not have it be unpleasant! Maybe the others will have some ideas for you. (We've only dried Shama with a hair dryer once. We put her in a wire crate and blew from a low heat hair dryer at a distance. She survived. She gets the vast majority of her baths and blow dries from her groomer. I guess I did dry her with the dryer at the dog pool - at a local "pet resort" - once. She survived.)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sheri said:


> I found it easier to have Tucker used to having a "grooming place." He knows it is time to be groomed when he is in "that place," wherever it is. I started out with a grooming table, but did not need an Arm and loop for Tucker. He's never liked grooming, but he knows it is going to happen, anyway, so "lets just get it done." :bathbaby:
> 
> When I moved into a house with a large utility room I added a wash sink and counter. That is where we groom now.
> 
> The photos aren't loading, so I will try to add them later.


Oh, I LOVE that face!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

krandall said:


> Oh, I LOVE that face!!!


Karen, are you referring to the look of long-suffering, sad resignation?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sheri said:


> Karen, are you referring to the look of long-suffering, sad resignation?


Yep! ❤


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

When I say " Let's get brushed" Scout he walks upstairs to the table. He knows what is going to happen so sometime times it takes a couple of tries. He also knows to go to the bathroom to have his teeth brushed. ☺ If I say, let's get brushed to Truffles she starts growling! I have to carry her to the table, but she always gives kisses when picked up. 😊


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Askavi said:


> I have a small one that I just set on my Ottoman. It puts it at the perfect height that I can sit on my couch while grooming, and I can use the grooming slip if I need to. I generally only use it after bath for blowdrying and if I want to do touch up leg/foot trimming and sani-trims. For day to day combing, I use my lap.
> 
> Amazon.com : Master Equipment Small Pet Grooming Table, Purple : Pet Grooming Supplies : Pet Supplies


After seeing your post I ordered the table (in blue). What a difference it makes. I am short so with it is exactly the right height on the counter for me. I also have bar stools on the other side of the counter I can sit on. I am going to try the coffee table or ottoman too. Most important he seems to understand he needs to be still much better than when I had him in my lap. Maybe because its like going to the groomer. I put the grooming slip under one leg around his body rather than around his neck. I am so happy with my new purchase. He is starting to blow his puppy coat so he is a mess every day. The grooming table is going to make a huge difference. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Barbara Levy said:


> After seeing your post I ordered the table (in blue). What a difference it makes. I am short so with it is exactly the right height on the counter for me. I also have bar stools on the other side of the counter I can sit on. I am going to try the coffee table or ottoman too. Most important he seems to understand he needs to be still much better than when I had him in my lap. Maybe because its like going to the groomer. I put the grooming slip under one leg around his body rather than around his neck. I am so happy with my new purchase. He is starting to blow his puppy coat so he is a mess every day. The grooming table is going to make a huge difference. Thanks for the suggestion.


Glad it's working well for you! The thought of grooming my crew without a table makes me shudder. Even when I just had Kodi, I STILL worked on a "surface" (memory foam bath mat on our washing machine) with a grooming loop hung under the cabinets above. Can't even imagine getting everything done with the dog sitting in my lap!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for posting the photo, Barbara. I turned it below. (Let's see more photos!) Askavi and Barbara, did you get the No-Sit Haunch Holder too? I think Shama would sit if her haunch weren't being held up. I think we may have to get that same little tabletop table along with the haunch holder. Karen, the only part of Shama I have a hard time getting at when she's on my lap is under her tail down to her feet. I can sometimes get that when she's standing to look out the window though (photo above). You probably do more grooming (like nails and trimming between foot pads and sanitary trims) whereas I leave all that to the groomer. I'm just thinking this little tabletop table and haunch holder may make brushing and combing Shama a little easier. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

PS Loki's coat looks great in that photo. Can't remember, are you growing it out?


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm interested in this table too. I looked at a similar one some time ago and the table swiveled. Does this one swivel?


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

ShamaMama said:


> PS Loki's coat looks great in that photo. Can't remember, are you growing it out?


Thanks. You can't see the mats and food stuck in his beard. I am slowly working the mats out. About 20 minutes at a time. By tomorrow, I should get them all. Then its bath and seeing if the grooming arm helps with blowing drying. I will post pictures of a clean Loki.

I am not sure what I am doing with his hair. I think it depends on how the grooming goes and how easily he mats when he is done with blowing his puppy cut. He had a hair cut 4 weeks ago. She does a really nice job scissor cutting him, though she used the clippers to make is belly shorter. He really hates grooming his belly so that makes it easier and really doesn't show at this length. We will see how it goes. Also, Marc likes him this length. He really doesn't want him long and NO topknot. He thinks it makes him look too "girly". LOL!


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I'm interested in this table too. I looked at a similar one some time ago and the table swiveled. Does this one swivel?


Yes, it swivels. But Loki just turns in circles when I swivel it. AGH!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Barbara Levy said:


> Yes, it swivels. But Loki just turns in circles when I swivel it. AGH!


Barbara, thanks. I bet it's the same one I looked at before.

That's funny about Loki turning when you swivel it. I never thought about that. I bet Willow would do the same thing as she seems to like to face in only one direction when I groom. She likes to have her right side towards me and when I try and turn her around to groom the left, she always tries to turn back around.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> Thanks for posting the photo, Barbara. I turned it below. (Let's see more photos!) Askavi and Barbara, did you get the No-Sit Haunch Holder too? I think Shama would sit if her haunch weren't being held up. I think we may have to get that same little tabletop table along with the haunch holder. Karen, the only part of Shama I have a hard time getting at when she's on my lap is under her tail down to her feet. I can sometimes get that when she's standing to look out the window though (photo above). You probably do more grooming (like nails and trimming between foot pads and sanitary trims) whereas I leave all that to the groomer. I'm just thinking this little tabletop table and haunch holder may make brushing and combing Shama a little easier. Thanks for the idea!


Yes, I do ALL the grooming on my two in full coat... I've recently been having a groomer come to do Pixel's puppy cut. But other than that, I do all of her growing too.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I agree that there's something girly about a topknot.  That is a really funny image of Loki turning around in circles as you swivel the table. I wonder if the haunch holder would make him less able to turn?


----------



## Askavi (Nov 5, 2015)

I don't use a haunch-holder, but it's a great idea. I'll have to look into that. Raffy also turns himself sometimes when I swivel the table, but I still find the swivel useful enough. As far as the topknot being girly, I guess it is a little. I never use bows in Raffy's hair, only the terry hair-ties and he never gets pigtails, it's just the one, unflashy topknot. My husband says it makes him look like a Samurai doggy.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> I agree that there's something girly about a topknot.  That is a really funny image of Loki turning around in circles as you swivel the table. I wonder if the haunch holder would make him less able to turn?


Kodi says it's his Steven Segal look. 

Honestly, even with a top knot, I think Kodi is a masculine looking dog.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Askavi said:


> I don't use a haunch-holder, but it's a great idea. I'll have to look into that. Raffy also turns himself sometimes when I swivel the table, but I still find the swivel useful enough. As far as the topknot being girly, I guess it is a little. I never use bows in Raffy's hair, only the terry hair-ties and he never gets pigtails, it's just the one, unflashy topknot. My husband says it makes him look like a Samurai doggy.


I do occasionally do double ponies or braids on Kodi, but I ALWAYS make them lie close to his head, not stick up like bunny ears. . And, as you said, I never use bows on him... USUALLY only black elastics, occasionally terries.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

krandall said:


> I do occasionally do double ponies or braids on Kodi, but I ALWAYS make them lie close to his head, not stick up like bunny ears. . And, as you said, I never use bows on him... USUALLY only black elastics, occasionally terries.


Karen, you should post the photo of Kodi as the pirate, (I don't remember his name.) Kodi looked so cool


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sheri said:


> Karen, you should post the photo of Kodi as the pirate, (I don't remember his name.) Kodi looked so cool


I'll try to remember to find it tomorrow!  (Captain Jack Sparrow)


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

krandall said:


> Honestly, even with a top knot, I think Kodi is a masculine looking dog.


Especially with that stuffed animal . . .

:wink2:

(my first use of an emoji ever . . .)


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*stuffed animal*



ShamaMama said:


> Especially with that stuffed animal . . .
> 
> :wink2:
> 
> (my first use of an emoji ever . . .)


Lol, I had exactly the same thought!


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Another issue - Loki is definitely better on the grooming table but he wants to get the comb and lick the detangling spray. He will turn himself inside out to get to the place I am working on which makes it much more difficult. Would a haunch holder make it harder for him to move his head? If not, any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> Especially with that stuffed animal . . .
> 
> :wink2:
> 
> (my first use of an emoji ever . . .)


Ha! He WON that stuffed animal at the trial! Even the Rottweilers get the same toys. 

He LOVES the toys he wins. They are very special to him.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

That's so cute that they win stuffed toys at trials. Reminds me of an article I recently read about how a certain police dog is rewarded for sniffing out thousands of dollars worth of drugs with his stuffed dinosaur. No matter what kind of dangerous work a dog does, a stuffed toy makes him happy. Dogs are so cute!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> That's so cute that they win stuffed toys at trials. Reminds me of an article I recently read about how a certain police dog is rewarded for sniffing out thousands of dollars worth of drugs with his stuffed dinosaur. No matter what kind of dangerous work a dog does, a stuffed toy makes him happy. Dogs are so cute!


We went to ONE trial where the organizers had decided to "donate money in the dog's name" to some charity for the winners. Kodi was not impressed.  I don't think the other dogs were either, because they went back to toys the next year! :laugh:


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

Wow! I'd love to get one of those grooming tables for Bowie. Maybe Loki would like to wear a man bun?


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Bowie's Mom said:


> Wow! I'd love to get one of those grooming tables for Bowie. Maybe Loki would like to wear a man bun?


I love Bowie's man bun. Loki goes to the groomers tomorrow. I am seriously thinking about letting him grow out as long as the he continues to improve while being groomed - he still wants to eat the comb. Also, he has recently started to stain around the mouth. How do you keep Bowie's beard so clean? thx


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

Not sure if I'm doing anything special, but I use bottled water for drinking and I comb him out everyday. I heard about the water here on the forum to help with the eye staining. He was fine as a young puppy, but as he grew he has eye boogers and staining  He's a grooming tool biter too. Hopefully when I invest in a CC comb he'll do better. Can't wait to see Loki after his spa day!


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Bowie's Mom said:


> Not sure if I'm doing anything special, but I use bottled water for drinking and I comb him out everyday. I heard about the water here on the forum to help with the eye staining. He was fine as a young puppy, but as he grew he has eye boogers and staining  He's a grooming tool biter too. Hopefully when I invest in a CC comb he'll do better. Can't wait to see Loki after his spa day!


Good Luck! I have a CC comb. Doesn't make a difference!


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

I got Tux to quit biting the tools by doing two things. I would say, "No teeth". Then as soon as he would stop biting, I would reassess my grooming methods, i.e.. was I going too fast, pushing too hard, catching a mat? I would then do a calming stroke with my hands until he settled, then start grooming a little more tenderly. As long as they "expect" something will hurt, they will always be on guard. I use the hair dryer from way back. I test it on my face and let him watch me blow my face and hair while I extol the wonderful feelings a hair dryer gives. LOL He usually buys into that and lets me do to him what I just did to me. Move the dryer around a LOT without keeping it on one spot. Chris Christensen Ice on Ice is fantastic for big thick mats. Spray it on. Work it in with fingers. Then GENTLY start to pull the mat apart from opposite ends of the tangle. If the mat is really tight and will cause too much angst, I will pull as much as I can to loosen what I can, and then use the "slicer" tool (3 or 4 partially covered curved blades at the end of a handle) that curve into the mat and away from skin. It will break up the mat and make it easier to work out. The Ice on Ice spray really saves a lot of hair and pain. I use my kitchen island cause the height is great and Tux loves the cool stone and is more likely to lie on his side. He is a year old and starting to "expect" a daily brushing.
Clipping toenails works best in my lap. 
ALWAYS tell them how pretty they are afterward and run, don't walk, to the treat drawer. Sooooooo exciting that way.


----------



## jingerb (Aug 9, 2015)

goldanimals said:


> I got Tux to quit biting the tools by doing two things. I would say, "No teeth". Then as soon as he would stop biting, I would reassess my grooming methods, i.e.. was I going too fast, pushing too hard, catching a mat? I would then do a calming stroke with my hands until he settled, then start grooming a little more tenderly. As long as they "expect" something will hurt, they will always be on guard. I use the hair dryer from way back. I test it on my face and let him watch me blow my face and hair while I extol the wonderful feelings a hair dryer gives. LOL He usually buys into that and lets me do to him what I just did to me. Move the dryer around a LOT without keeping it on one spot. Chris Christensen Ice on Ice is fantastic for big thick mats. Spray it on. Work it in with fingers. Then GENTLY start to pull the mat apart from opposite ends of the tangle. If the mat is really tight and will cause too much angst, I will pull as much as I can to loosen what I can, and then use the "slicer" tool (3 or 4 partially covered curved blades at the end of a handle) that curve into the mat and away from skin. It will break up the mat and make it easier to work out. The Ice on Ice spray really saves a lot of hair and pain. I use my kitchen island cause the height is great and Tux loves the cool stone and is more likely to lie on his side. He is a year old and starting to "expect" a daily brushing.
> Clipping toenails works best in my lap.
> ALWAYS tell them how pretty they are afterward and run, don't walk, to the treat drawer. Sooooooo exciting that way.


Thank you! I clearly need to up my game! :wink2:


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Shama's new grooming table (same one Loki got) arrived today. I did get the no-sit haunch holder to prevent her from sitting, but we'll have to figure out a way to adjust the cords as they're too long right now. I think I'm going to like this table!


----------



## jingerb (Aug 9, 2015)

ShamaMama said:


> Shama's new grooming table (same one Loki got) arrived today. I did get the no-sit haunch holder to prevent her from sitting, but we'll have to figure out a way to adjust the cords as they're too long right now. I think I'm going to like this table!


Stanley just got the same on on Saturday! :smile2:
I just tied knots in the cord until it was the right length...very high tech over here.
It is GREAT to have!


----------



## Askavi (Nov 5, 2015)

jingerb said:


> Stanley just got the same on on Saturday! :smile2:
> I just tied knots in the cord until it was the right length...very high tech over here.
> It is GREAT to have!


I tied one knot in the cord, otherwise I just loop it around the arm a time or two if I need to.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Great photos! Thanks for sharing! I also just tied a knot in the cord. Have to make the haunch holder shorter yet, however, as she continues to sit!


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Is it easier to comb his underneath area, especially the inside front and back legs????


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I think I'm still going to lay her on my lap for the underneath area (see photo above in this thread).


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

lol that's how I groom Rudy😄


----------



## Helen & Willow (Jan 18, 2017)

*Grooming*

I have been grooming Willow since we got her at 9 weeks. When she was that young, I would do it on my lap when she was tired. I started with a wood pin brush by Chris Christensen as I read many good reviews about this brush and how gentle it is. Now she is 6 months old and I groom her daily on a grooming table with slip (there are many different ones to purchase on Amazon). She does like to move around quite a bit, so I just purchased "The Amazing Stand 'n Groom" from the Chris Christensen website (under grooming accessories) and it works wonderfully together with the slip. I also use a Buttercomb, also from Chris Christensen, as it is very gentle and glides through her hair. Using good grooming tools, I think, really helps as they are gentle on the skin and make the grooming experience a good one for the pup. Definitely worth the price.


----------



## Lakelauren (Aug 4, 2016)

I brush Buster everyday in my lap while I sit in the recliner. Tipped back a little, there is plenty of room. He lays on his side and lets me work on him. Then it's "flip and spin" and I do the other side. He tussles with me a bit at first but I think it's mostly play. He does object to me brushing his face...but I persist. I have started using diluted conditioner in a spray bottle and I find it helps quite a bit. And I use Nature's Specialties Dematt when I find a matt. He's pretty cooperative. I do the bathing too...in the sink. My husband helps me with this job, especially drying. Buster does not like the dryer. I just use my hair dryer and when it gets a little too hot I can push a button to get cool air.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lakelauren said:


> I brush Buster everyday in my lap while I sit in the recliner. Tipped back a little, there is plenty of room. He lays on his side and lets me work on him. Then it's "flip and spin" and I do the other side. He tussles with me a bit at first but I think it's mostly play. He does object to me brushing his face...but I persist. I have started using diluted conditioner in a spray bottle and I find it helps quite a bit. And I use Nature's Specialties Dematt when I find a matt. He's pretty cooperative. I do the bathing too...in the sink. My husband helps me with this job, especially drying. Buster does not like the dryer. I just use my hair dryer and when it gets a little too hot I can push a button to get cool air.


You do a lovely job with him!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for the Buster photos - cute! Anyone know why a buttercomb is called a buttercomb?


----------



## Lakelauren (Aug 4, 2016)

Because it goes through the hair "like butta" (read with a Brooklyn accent)


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

*The End of an Era*

Well, Kosmo got his first knot under his front leg in armpit area, probably harness related. I had wondered what everyone was talking about? He is so easy to brush: silky, pearly coat that is feather light. He once brought me the brush on a day I forgot (!) and likes the blow dryer so much, he comes to me when he hears it's motor. :frown2:Well, now the village of Shangra La is fading in the mist, and I will be on amazon and the internet searching for butter combs and grooming tables. Poor, poor us.


----------



## CaroleG (Aug 13, 2016)

I totally agree. Grooming slip is a must and I am glad I invested in it. I have both hands and he for some reason realizes it is grooming time not play time.


----------



## Genie1000 (Apr 13, 2017)

I just got the same table for Penelope. Did you order the haunch holder separately? And is that what they call it? I think that would be helpful.
She went to the pro groomers yesterday for her first puppy cut. She now allows me to comb and brush her body with this table. Before we got it she would run in zoomie circles to get away at the mere sight of the brush or comb! 
We head for San Diego with her in about 3 weeks so being able to groom her is essential!


----------

